# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Release персонального антиспама под маркой Dr.Web

## Евгения

Внимание!
Компания "Доктор Веб" объявила о начале бета-тестирования нового продукта, обеспечивающего защиту персонального компьютера  от вирусов и спама.

Уникальная технология спам-фильтра позволяет обнаружить до 97% спама. Подробнее на сайте www.drweb.com

Бета-версия доступна для тестирования всем желающим на сайте компании "Доктор Веб": http://beta.drweb.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Работа антиспама основывается на лингвистическом анализе и анализе формы построения письма и, кроме этого, обладает целым рядом важных преимуществ:

    * уникальная технология, позволяющая обнаруживать до 97% спама, при этом до 80% нежелательных писем определяются только по заголовкам, что существенно повышает производительность и снижает зависимость антиспам-технологии от конкретного языка, на котором написано сообщение;
    * компактность антиспам-модуля – его включение в дистрибутив стандартного пакета Dr.Web привело к увеличению общего объема менее, чем на 1 МБ;
    * исключительная простота настроек, не требующая от пользователей специальных знаний;
    * способность фильтровать спам-потоки немедленно после установки на машину, поскольку отсутствует необходимость в этапе предварительного "обучения" антиспама;
    * работа по основным почтовым протоколам - POP3 и IMAP;
    * независимость от почтового клиента. 

*Технические подробности*
Технология антиспам-фильтра, используемая в новом продукте Dr.Web, состоит из нескольких тысяч правил, которые условно можно разбить на несколько групп.

    *      Эвристический анализ

      Чрезвычайно сложная, высокоинтеллектуальная технология эмпирического анализа всех частей сообщения: поля заголовка, тела сообщения и т.д. Анализируется не только само сообщение, но и содержание вложения к нему, если таковое имеется. Эвристический анализатор постоянно совершенствуется, к нему постоянно добавляются новые правила.

    *      Фильтрация противодействия

      Фильтрация противодействия – одна из наиболее передовых и эффективных технологий антиспама Dr.WEB. Состоит в распознавании уловок, используемых спамерами для обхода антиспам-фильтров.

    *      Анализ на основе HTML-сигнатур

      Сообщения, в состав которых входит HTML-код, сравниваются с образцами библиотеки HTML-сигнатур антиспама. Такое сравнение, в сочетании с имеющимися данными о размерах изображений, обычно применяемыми спамерами, защищает пользователей от спама с HTML-кодом, в которые часто включаются онлайн-изображения.

    *      Семантический анализ

      В ходе этого анализа производится сравнение слов и выражений сообщения со словами и идиомами, типичными для спама. Сравнение производится по специальному словарю, причем анализу подвергаются как видимые, так и скрытые для человеческого глаза специальными техническими уловками слова, выражения и символы.

    *      Анти-скамминг технология

      Скамминг-сообщения (а также фарминг-сообщения – один из видов скамминга) - пожалуй, самая опасная разновидность спам-сообщений, к числу которых относятся т.н. "нигерийские письма", сообщения о выигрышах в лотерею, казино, поддельные письма банков и кредитных учреждений. Для их фильтрации в антиспаме Dr.WEB Anti-virus применяется специальный модуль.

----------


## Евгения

Компания "Доктор Веб" объявила о выпуске нового продукта Dr.Web для Windows - Антивирус + Антиспам.  Теперь высокоэффективное решение Dr.Web для Windows обеспечит защиту рабочих станций от вирусов и нежелательной корреспонденции.

В состав традиционного антивирусного пакета Dr.Web для Windows включен обновленный модуль SpIDer Mail со встроенным спам-фильтром, основанным на технологии Vade Retro® французской компании Goto Software.

----------


## DoSTR

> Компания "Доктор Веб" объявила о выпуске нового продукта Dr.Web для Windows - Антивирус + Антиспам.


А входит ли туда 
"*Origin*'льный движок"?
Если нет, то когда он будет?

----------


## pig

Когда выйдет из состояния беты.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Тестировал бэту, в принципе, ИМХО, неплохо. Коммерческую версию, которая вышла в марте, не юзал, потому как пользуюсь другим спамфильтром на своей машине, который меня пока устраивает.

----------

